# Anyone buying the Marriott insurance program this year?



## pwrshift (Dec 20, 2009)

Is anyone buying the Marriott insurance program this year ... it seems very different from the past program and doesn't appear to cover things like 'not being able to go due to illness', etc. Of course it's another $105 fee for Marriott to profit on.     Also can't find any information on full coverages or a phone number to call.  I guess you order and find out later?

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/insurance/default.jsp?cid=OSB13026B

Brian


----------



## mwwich (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't know this existed w/Marriott.  I too would be interested if others have received value out of this.

Does the car rental insurance keep you from having to buy the insurance from the rental company?  Our insurance agent (State Farm) recommends we buy insurance on the car itself, which we do but as you know very expensive.


----------



## modoaruba (Dec 20, 2009)

mwwich said:


> I didn't know this existed w/Marriott.  I too would be interested if others have received value out of this.
> 
> Does the car rental insurance keep you from having to buy the insurance from the rental company?  Our insurance agent (State Farm) recommends we buy insurance on the car itself, which we do but as you know very expensive.



Check with your credit card company.Usually if you rent using a credit card you automaticaaly are insured through them.I use AMEX.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Dec 20, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> Is anyone buying the Marriott insurance program this year ... it seems very different from the past program and doesn't appear to cover things like 'not being able to go due to illness', etc. Of course it's another $105 fee for Marriott to profit on.     Also can't find any information on full coverages or a phone number to call.  I guess you order and find out later?
> 
> https://www.my-vacationclub.com/insurance/default.jsp?cid=OSB13026B
> 
> Brian



I was wondering the same thing. Heading to MFC in March and I'm looking for insurance. The new plan Marriott is pushing seems vague. Anybody out there purchase this plan? If so, please give details. I'll give a Marriott rep a call and see if they have any more info than what's being advertised on the website.


----------



## m61376 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm glad you brought this up again. I had posted an inquiry about this several months back and no one seemed to have any insight. I was also interested in buying the plan for the coming year, but wanted to know how it differed from the prior plan. 

Also- the prior plan covered all traveling companions- does this one?


----------



## JimC (Dec 21, 2009)

Why did they change plans?  The prior program seemed a better then this one.  We bought the prior program, but are unsure if we will next May when our current policy expires


----------



## JimC (Dec 21, 2009)

Insure My Trip is a site where you can compare different programs.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 21, 2009)

I called and finally got to the right department at 1-800-765-9958 or at www.csatravelprotection.com  who has been given the Marriott TS business for owner travel insurance.

They give you a 10 day right to cancel the policy if you read anything into it that you don't like.  I told him I thought they should put the 'terms & conditions' of coverage on the Marriott site to avoid calls like mine.

There are two levels of coverage ... $2000 coverage for $65 or $4000 for $105.  The basic plan covers only Maintenance Fees you lose if you can't go for any of the covered reasons -- medical reasons included apparently, such as someone close to you or a traveller going with you (you need medical proof), even employment layoffs or labor strikes can be covered, accidents, hurricanes, etc.  It does not cover anything more than MF to the limit you buy, say $105 for the $4000 coverage.

Coverage is for Canadians and Americans for travel in the USA.

If you want more than that, such as airfare coverage, prepaid admissions, ski lifts, etc., you could pay $175 (total) for the same limit of $4000 coverage but it would allow costs over the MF.  ie.  You are on a 1 wk trip and the MF is $1000 ... you'd get only $1000 back if you can't go.  But if you had prepaid your airfare you couldn't claim it unless you had the "Plus" coverage.

I'm going to order the $175 coverage - $4000 Plus - and read the details when they arrive.

The policy is an annual policy and covers you for this amount for a year.  Sounds like it might be OK ... would doubt that Marriott would agree to something sleazy.

Brian


----------



## m61376 (Dec 21, 2009)

Biran- please let us know. Actually, if the $175 covers airfare for any trips during the year that is a good deal.


----------



## DanCali (Dec 21, 2009)

Would be interesting to know how this works with airfare. Technically even a non refundable tickets has value if you cancel because, as long as you cancel before the outbound flight, you can use it for the next year and pay $150 penalty + difference in fare. I doubt they would reimburse the entire ticket value when you still have the value left on the ticket...


----------



## javabean (Dec 21, 2009)

*Travel Insurance*

I wasn't sure what you meant by "Marriott" insurance. I had never seen that in my browsing, so I checked and I had used Travel Guard which was through II. The previous post had given a phone number which is different from what I had. We used Travel Guard for a year when we had many trips, many people, and also potential family severe illness to consider. The phone number is 866-385-4840, website www.travelguard.com/partners/mvci.com. The rep reviewed all the terms, benefits, and pricing. We were fairly new to MVCI ownership and had not researched any other coverage plans. It did cover others who would be traveling to join you at your villa and it did cover all trips during the coverage year. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't know for sure, but it looks like Marriott has dropped their Travel Guard (AIG) relationship in favour of this new one in post 8 above.  I have used the II Travel Guard in the past but it was only for weeks you got through them.  That may have changed, so I tried your link and didn't see any reference to MVCI.  

Brian


----------



## Superchief (Dec 21, 2009)

Marriott has definitely ended their relationship with Travelguard. I had purchased Travelguard insurance the past three years for my MVC timeshare vacations, since they covered up to 30 days over a 1 year period. We ended up having to cancel two timeshare vacations due to deaths/ serious illnesses in the family just prior to leaving for our vacations. Although Travelguard gave us some hassles, we eventually received payment for our timeshare weeks and for some associated travel expenses. It was definitely worth the investment.

I have not been able to find much information regarding the new insurance. I would like to learn more, but I suggest Marriot provide more details if they want their name associated with it.


----------



## aka Julie (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pre-existing medical conditions covered?*

I'd also be interested in finding out more details, especially if pre-existing medical conditions are covered.  In July '09 I was diagnosed with an auto-immune disease and so far had to cancel a 2-week cruise in July (had taken insurance) and 2 weeks of timeshare for the last 2 weeks in December.  We got a replacement week for the 1 week and gave the other one away to family.


----------



## kjd (Dec 26, 2009)

While the cost of losing airline tickets, damage to rental cars or forfieted deposits for hotel accomodations is not something to sneeze at, try this as reason to buy good travel insurance coverage.  Most perils are peanuts when compared to a person being stricken with a severe illness that would require an air ambulance to return them home.  I know of at least four instances where this happened and the cost was $25,000+ in each case.  Often the use of an air ambulance, particularly in a foreign country, is not covered by standard medical insurance.

Many cruise lines sell additional insurance protection that covers air ambulance costs but not all passengers sign up for it.  I know of a person that was taken off of a cruise ship in Cancun and sent to the nearest hospital.  The ship continued on and the people left to find their own way back to the US.

I do not know if the Marriott travel policy covers these situations.  But, it can happen to anyone.  One severe situation that I know of required transportation back from Hawaii by air ambulance and required medical personnel to be present for the entire trip back to the mainland.  It's something for all of us to consider when we travel.  Especially, to foreign countries.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks for posting this thread.  Some very valuable info.

I've used CSA in the past.  Was going to use Travel Guard, but found they do not cover timeshare reimbursements, atleast not when you RENT a timeshare from someone, (the person I talked to on the phone told me they did, however it was apparent from the paperwork that they do not).  

We are going to be submitting a claim in the next few weeks with CSA, due to having to leave our trip one day in due to our MIL situation.  It remains to be seen how claims will handle this.  I do know they do not cover pre-existing conditions, which is not good, because my DH has medical issues  that may one day require us to cxl, you never know.


----------



## Superchief (Dec 27, 2009)

TravelGuard covered our exchange week two years ago, although we had to get MVC management involved. They did not appear to know how to handle exchanges. We were using a week at Marriott Ocean Pointe from and exchange of our Newport Coast. This year, they covered our MF at Newport Coast and air fare cancellation for our daughter when we had to cancel our trip there. Luckily, my wife and I were flying Southwest, so their were no cancellation fees.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 30, 2009)

I've received my insurance agreement from CSA Travel Protection via Marriott (insurer is Stonebridge Casualty Insurance).  I found the document a little confusing, so called to get the information I needed.

There are 2 different kinds of policies and 2 "Plus" types of each one.  

1. The *$65* policy covers up to $2000 in MF which have been prepaid and represent lost money if you have to cancel for medical reasons, accident, etc. of you or your travel companions (or relatives).  You can increase that coverage to "Plus" which includes coverage of prepaid airfair (not points) and other prepaid tickets you might have bought for the trip (golf, spa, Disney, etc.) which raises the cost to *$135*.

2. The *$105* policy covers up to $4000 in MF which have been prepaid and represent lost money if you had to cancel as above.  You can increase that for the "Plus" coverage at *$175* which covers you for airfair and other expenses as above.

I selected the $175 policy which will cover me for a year apparently and up to 31 days on each trip over that period as well as airfare if used.  You do not have to specify which days you are going away unless you have to make a claim on the policy you select.  

*Pre-existing waiver*:  The pre-existing condition exclusion is waived provided you meet the following requirement:  _You are not disabled from travel at the time you make your plan payment._  In other words you doctor would tell them that you were OK to travel on the date you paid for the insurance.

If you have any questions, *I suggest you call them at 1-800-765-9958*.  They seem very interested in helping you select the right policy for your needs.  You can also ask them to email you a policy so you can read it before deciding ... or you can sign up on one and have 10 days to cancel for full refund.  

I don't have any experience with this new company but did make a couple of claims over the years with TravelGuard previously (with II) which covered MF too, but not for a year.  TG did come through after checking medical records.


----------



## m61376 (Dec 31, 2009)

Brian-
Thanks for the info. This seems then even a better value than the previous plan because of the airfare coverage. 

Are you supposed to list your travel companions or is it an automatic inclusion?

It looks like Marriott may have negotiated a good deal for its customers and not just a money maker for them.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 31, 2009)

m61376 said:


> Are you supposed to list your travel companions or is it an automatic inclusion?
> .


 
Here is the wording: 

_"*Traveling Companion* means a person whose name(s) appear(s) with you on the same covered trip arrangement and who, during the covered trip, will share accommodations with you in the same room, cabin, condominium unit, apartment unit, or other lodging."_

They didn't ask me who my travel companions were or when they were going, and there isn't a place to fill that in on the application. However, at least verbally, they seem to be very 'open' with the details. I got the feeling they are 'feeling' their way with this venture and that changes might be made after they experience the first year with Marriott timeshares. For instance, I mentioned splitting lockoffs - are they considered 2 weeks or 1 - and they had to ask someone about that with the answer that it still is 1 week of maintenance. However, it probably gets even more complicated if you trade your studio lockoff into a 2 bdrm week at II with your 'prepaid' deposits...and didn't think to ask them about exchanges, but assume if it was with a Marriott week for another Marriott week it would be covered.

Many timeshare trips over a year period are a little complicated and I'm not sure the company fully realized that as I explained I wanted coverage for 3 different trips, different companions, some driving and some flying for a total of 5 TS 'maintenance' weeks coverage ... and got verbal confirmation that would be all right as the coverage is up to $4000 in the $175 policy for that and I probably wouldn't have to cancel them all, if any. They said, regardless of the wording of their 'covered trip', that all I would need is the $175 policy to cover the MF and air if any part of it had to be cancelled.  The medical coverages is a bonus IMO.

As 'evidence' of your travel companions, I assume their flight tickets would suffice and would be covered on the 'plus' policy I bought. The key seems to be 'prepaid' coverage on which you can't get your money back (like MF, airline, disney tickets, golf, etc. which the 'plus' policy covers ... I assume there would be some adjustment for airfares that refund a portion or allow it to be reused. They will not cover flights you bought with frequent flyer miles (other than cancellation fees) due to the fact the airline will reinstate the points. 

The whole idea of insurance is, of course, protection in the event of a cancellation and with II or Marriott before you could only get up to $1000 for a week. This one is similar, it seems, but seems to offer more with air coverages, medical, etc. and I thought it was $175 well spent -- but time will tell if any claim has to be put in.  Right now, it does seem like too good a deal to be true, but I took the chance on belief in Marriott.

Hope that helps.

Brian


----------



## Superchief (Dec 31, 2009)

Brian,
Does the insurance cover an exchanged week when the deposited week was from the prior year? I had this situation with TravelGuard in which we had to cancel a trip to Ocean Pointe in 2007, but the deposited week was Newport Coast from 2006. I had to get Marriott involved, but eventually they honored my claim. 

Thank you for the vaulable information. We usually make 2-3 one week trips to timeshares each year, and find the insurance to be a fair investment in peace of mind.


----------



## isisdave (Dec 31, 2009)

This seems like a pretty good deal if it is indeed good for all trips in a year. Do they have to be to a timeshare, or would it also cover trips to hotels, resorts, or your in-laws in Toledo?

I usually buy insurance that covers no trip value, but just medical, accident, and evacuation for about $65 a couple (kids are free) whenever traveling internationally. This is because it's difficult to find someone who insures timeshare weeks, and non-cash airfares. Beyond the basics, it's about 4% of the covered cost, and that includes only the one trip.

I get my air transportation (most of it) from my credit union credit card points. They say it's non-refundable; I won't get the points back if I don't fly. I don't know if the ticket they buy for me would have any residual value. Think it would cover that?

I believe Stonebridge is the company behind quite a few travel insurance plans.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't know if the insurance covers exchange weeks ... but I assume it would if you traded a Marriott week for a Marriott exchange as you did prepay your MF.  Certainly, if you call them and ask let us know.

The idea of this plan is to cover timeshare week (probably just Marriott) maintenance fees with a few added benefits.  They told me they don't cover hotel rooms getting to/from your TS as you can usually just cancel them without penalty.

I asked about airline FF miles and they knew that you can cancel your trips and get your FF miles back, so they don't cover anything other than the cancellation fee (with UA that's $150 a ticket)...if you buy the 'plus' plan.  Your credit union mileage card sounds like a different case so I suggest you call and ask.

Also for piece of mind, I used to buy the II insurance on each exchanged week which only covered up to $1000 if cancelled, and had to make a claim twice over the years.  A lot of timesharers book weeks a year ahead and really take a chance without insurance when the holiday time approaches.  This deal sounds much better, especially if they include exchanged weeks, but time will tell.

Brian


----------



## m61376 (Jan 1, 2010)

This is from the Marriott website: "Coverage is available whether you're staying at your Marriott Vacation Club home resort, exchanging within our network of great destinations, or using any of the exchange choices offered by Interval International." So wouldn't that indicate it covers exchanges as well?


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 1, 2010)

That's good news!


----------



## curbysplace (Jan 3, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> If you have any questions, *I suggest you call them at 1-800-765-9958*.  They seem very interested in helping you select the right policy for your needs.  You can also ask them to email you a policy so you can read it before deciding ... or you can sign up on one and have 10 days to cancel for full refund.



About 10 days ago when I first read this thread I phoned them and was told the only way I could view a copy of the policy was to sign up for the insurance and cancel within the 10 days if not satisfied.  I don't like that kind of sales pitch because in the very recent past I did this with travel insurance and it was an ordeal to get the refund.  As background, prior to asking for the sample policy I became concerned when the agent could not answer the simplest of questions, such as, what are the triggering events to qualify for the insurance reimbursement; what is not reimburseable; what consititutes family problems, and the like.  I then asked the agent to let me speak to a supervisor to see if I could get a copy of the policy and the supervisor told me the same thing--I could not--only if I purchased the policy.  If others here are actually having success getting a sample copy of the policy please let us know.  They may have loosened up since my call.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 3, 2010)

The same thing happened to me when I called -- I had to 'order' the insurance to get the document and had 10 days to decide if I wanted a refund. When I mentioned this on my follow up questions, the gal told me that was not the way it should have been done and they'll send you the document to review before that. She apologized for that. It now seems a change in plan from what happened to me and you, so you might want to try calling them again for a pdf of the document (9 pages). I've risked $175 on this experiment and I'm OK with that as I'm confident Marriott would help out if there was a problem -- and doubt that the insurer would want to risk losing Marriott's business if there were complaints.

Brian


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 4, 2010)

Brian, once again thank you for your research and sharing this information.


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 6, 2010)

We took the insurance out after our ordeal in Maui last time when my husband had the stroke with a lot of brain damage.  I would hate to lose almost $2000 in maintenance fees.  I took the cheaper package as that would cover the maintenance fees.  We also took air ambulance insurance out after our return from Maui for five years through http://www.airmed.com/ and it feels very comforting when we go away.  It's not that expensive at all.

It would have cost us over $10,000 to fly him home so he had to stay in the hospital there for almost a month before they would release him.  We still had to hire a private nurse or the airlines wouldn't have let him fly.  This was still a few thousand dollars.

When you get older, you have the risk that something catastrophic can happen to you all of the sudden.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 9, 2010)

I bought the policy. One concern I have (and I am going to call them- but I was wondering if anyone had clarified this) is that the medical coverage, etc., refers to "you" and there is no place to add traveling companions. I see specific language that covers the insured for illness, etc. of family but the other seemed a little sketchier to me.

Any thoughts?
---------------------

I just called them and they stated that the policy covers any traveling companion, even though the Marriott policy has no place for them to be listed, as long as you can verify that they would be staying with you at the timeshare.

The $175 policy actually offers great coverage:
 Trip Cancellation - Additional                5,000.00

Trip Interuption - Additional                7,500.00

Unused Maintenance and Exchange Fee Cancellation                4,000.00

Unused Maintenance and Exchange Fee Interruption                4,000.00

Travel Delay ($200 maximum per day)                1,000.00

Accidental Death and Dismemberment                25,000.00

Baggage Delay                500.00

Baggage and Personal Effects                1,000.00

Rental Car (Not avail. to residents of TX or OR)                25,000.00

Medical or Dental Expense        10,000.00        10,000.00

Emergency Medical Evacuation                50,000.00

Just to confirm- I received written e-mail confirmation that all traveling companions are, in fact, covered.


----------



## Darlene (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm a little, okay a lot, confused.  Does the $175 (if you choose that option) cover all exchanges in a year, or is this insurance for one exchange?  Sorry, I just spent ALL DAY at a cheer competiton, and my brain is mush! So much drama! They should have some sort of insurance or compensation for that. 
Darlene


----------



## m61376 (Jan 9, 2010)

Darlene-
It covers the year, with reimbursement up to the maximum amount per year (not per rental). It covers all owned weeks or exchanges made through II (I think it is for exchanges made with your Marriott week only, but I am not sure of that).


----------



## Darlene (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you so much. I'll have to think about it, and decide if we should start doing this.  It would be great if it also covered our other weeks. I'll have to look into it.
Thanks again,
Darlene


----------



## luv2vacation (Jan 10, 2010)

Darlene - back in post #8 of this thread Brian lists a number to call with additional questions.  You might want to call that number to find out if they cover other weeks besides Marriott.  I, too, am curious about the answer to that question so if you find out, please post.  If I get the chance to call this week, I will do likewise.


----------



## Dewnay (Jan 16, 2010)

m61376 said:


> Rental Car (Not avail. to residents of TX or OR)                25,000.00



Is the rental car insurance primary or secondary to your own insurance coverage? Most credit cards offer only secondary coverage with the exception of Diners Club and AmEx with their optional coverage.

Thanks,

D.


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 17, 2010)

*What about a family member not in the traveling party?*

Can someone tell me if this plan covers an immediate family member not in your traveling party. 

Example. I go on vacation and my mother becomes seriously ill to the point that requires emergency surgery, and hospitalization. So I have either cancelled my trip, or have to interrupt my trip to return home.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 17, 2010)

I would expect that you wouldn't get coverage payments from two companies, so the Marriott isnurance is probably secondary insurance.  Call them and ask.

Brian



Dewnay said:


> Is the rental car insurance primary or secondary to your own insurance coverage? Most credit cards offer only secondary coverage with the exception of Diners Club and AmEx with their optional coverage.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> D.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 17, 2010)

As I understand it, the insurance covers everyone who is in your travel party, whether immediate family or not, as long as you have some proof that person was supposed to go with you or did travel.  I believe you're covered if you have to cancel if your companion's family gets sick too and the trip is cancelled.  I believe there are limits to the amount of coverage for surgery and hospitalization but you'd have to be carefull about the pre-existing conditions.  Certainly, for the Plus coverage $175 it's better than nothing and might be all you need, or if you just want the MF coverage the cheaper plan might work better for you.  Suggest you make a free call to them and ask.

Brian



billymach4 said:


> Can someone tell me if this plan covers an immediate family member not in your traveling party.
> 
> Example. I go on vacation and my mother becomes seriously ill to the point that requires emergency surgery, and hospitalization. So I have either cancelled my trip, or have to interrupt my trip to return home.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 17, 2010)

billymach4 said:


> Can someone tell me if this plan covers an immediate family member not in your traveling party.
> 
> Example. I go on vacation and my mother becomes seriously ill to the point that requires emergency surgery, and hospitalization. So I have either cancelled my trip, or have to interrupt my trip to return home.



From their policy:
"Reasons for Cancellation and Interruption:
1. Trip Cancellation or delayed arrival at your destination due to Sickness, Injury or death of you, your Family Member or Traveling Companion that occurs before departure on your Trip. The Sickness or Injury must commence while coverage
is in effect, require the examination by a Physician, in person, at the time of Trip Cancellation or delay and, in the written opinion of the treating Physician, be so disabling as to prevent you from taking your Trip or delay your arrival on your Trip;
2. Trip Interruption due to Sickness, Injury or death of you, your Family Member or Traveling Companion. The Sickness or Injury must commence while you are on your Covered Trip, require the examination by a Physician, in person, at the time of Trip Interruption and, in the written opinion of the treating Physician, be so disabling as to prevent you from continuing your Trip;"


----------

